# dakota decoy trailer



## tw3201

Were setting up our trailer this summer. We have 6 dozen dakotas. And like 5 dozen avery feeders and lookers ect. But im mostly intrested in how your guys are running your dakotas in the trailers. Pics please


----------



## clint_hay

do u have painted or xfd's?


----------



## Buck25

I made slots using plywood and screwed it too the roof of the trailer. I slide the dakota's in upside down and they hang from the roof...works good only problem is probably wont hold all the decoys you need. Let me see if i can find a picture


----------



## Buck25

these were the best i could do atleast it gives you the idea of what i did. You slide them on from the back end forward


----------



## clint_hay

By clint_hay at 2012-05-10









By clint_hay at 2012-05-10


----------



## BirdJ

Just do what the last three pictures show!!! They are one heck of a decoy and can handle a lot!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

Just bag and stack them, I can get 6dz stacked in my 5x8 trailer. 
Avery Bags stacked two high, plus blinds and a stack of rings.


----------



## Hunter MN

@ crazywalsh81, pics please? I'm looking to bag dakotas in 6 slot bags in a 7x14 trailer. Do you think I could get 8 dozen in the trailer with a fourwheeler 3 blinds and a couple tubs for shells and still have room or is that unrealistic? Thanks


----------



## CrazyWalsh81

PM to ya...send me your email address.


----------



## Flightstopper44

What size of laundry bags did u do? I assume those are the extreme honkers full size with bases


----------



## SDMAN

Nice setups guys. :thumb:


----------

